# videos



## Jaeger (Jul 25, 2011)

Why can't I play my pre MIUI videos now that I am running MIUI?
Any way to fix this? I tried loading Doubletwist but it doesn't play them either.


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

this is known issue and discussed in the miui thread. only way to play them is with Rockplayer Lite


----------

